# I think this was once an iron maiden



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

My GD phone keeps turning my pix sideways :Argh:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Still got lots of those in service


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the first one came out of Michiagn City after moving from Chicago, they are also called " Snowman" due to shape of boiler and amount of insulation. Make sure to check those cast iron fitting as they are prone to rust and leaks co..


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What is that?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's a gas fired boiler!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*is that asbestos??*

that looks like its got a lot of asbestos 
plastered on that boiler


if that house was being sold here in our state
it would turn into a nightmare to make it all
legal, safe and ok


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

There, fixed it for you Abel Plumber.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> that looks like its got a lot of asbestos
> plastered on that boiler
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhh. Don't say that. We call it special white insulation !! Don't touch it and it's all good


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's a gas fired boiler!!


Its a OIL burner boiler! Not a gas burner boiler...lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

My bad. Never seen or worked on oil fired heater before. Sounds old!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Last one I work on one was 20 somethun years ago.. more popular on east side coast/ New England,etc


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/heating-and-cooling/how-to-repair-oil-furnaces.htm


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/heating-and-cooling/how-to-repair-oil-furnaces.htm


 That's a furance! Not a boiler! Lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In FL, you don't find either one.....:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That actually a new looking Beckett oil burner on that boiler


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I hope that if you work on that berler that you put a new relief valve in her!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

See quite a few old coal fired boilers converted to oil fired here... :yes:


----------

